# Wanted to get some thoughts from Uber drivers on extra income opportunities



## Rokform (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello Uber Drivers!

At Rokform we make mountable cell phone cases that come with car mounts. We have had a few of our customers who are uber drivers contact us asking if we would make a program where they could make extra income referring our products to customers who they drive. Our cases and mounts are pretty unique and get a lot of riders asking drivers where they got them from.

If you take a look at our mountable cases and think they would be something you would use, could you please provide feedback on whether you would want us to set up a program to help monetize referrals? What we have thought up so far is giving drivers a stack of referral business cards with unique coupon codes that are trackable. If a rider bought a Rokform product using that code you would get a percentage.

Is that something any of you would be interested in? There are no guarantees we would do a program like this but we would love to hear your feedback and if enough people were interested we would most likely move forward with this.

Thanks!

-Rokform


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I would try it for free and give not only the referral cards out but give you feedback on your product. I have been driving a lot so my opinion would be a valuable service to your company. I have a Galaxy 5 through T Mobile.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Rokform said:


> Hello Uber Drivers!
> 
> At Rokform we make mountable cell phone cases that come with car mounts. We have had a few of our customers who are uber drivers contact us asking if we would make a program where they could make extra income referring our products to customers who they drive. Our cases and mounts are pretty unique and get a lot of riders asking drivers where they got them from.
> 
> ...


Great idea!!


----------



## Simba1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Rokform said:


> Hello Uber Drivers!
> 
> At Rokform we make mountable cell phone cases that come with car mounts. We have had a few of our customers who are uber drivers contact us asking if we would make a program where they could make extra income referring our products to customers who they drive. Our cases and mounts are pretty unique and get a lot of riders asking drivers where they got them from.
> 
> ...


Yeah this would be a great conversation piece.


----------



## Carl JP (Jul 27, 2015)

Where do we sign up?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Can I buy 20? Advertising is free on this site!


----------



## buzdmeg (Jul 31, 2015)

Rokform said:


> Hello Uber Drivers!
> 
> At Rokform we make mountable cell phone cases that come with car mounts. We have had a few of our customers who are uber drivers contact us asking if we would make a program where they could make extra income referring our products to customers who they drive. Our cases and mounts are pretty unique and get a lot of riders asking drivers where they got them from.
> 
> ...


Sign me up.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Let see your products


----------



## UberLefty (Oct 8, 2015)

Rokform dot com. (sorry can't post links yet)

Just did a search and found their website. I already have a Steelie mount, but these look pretty legit.


----------



## weaponsfree (Oct 27, 2015)

I made the mistake of buying a cheap $25 plastic geared junker that went out in 3 months of driving --- my new magnetic mount is pretty cool but always good to see a strong mount in the market place.....would these mounts have a belt loop attachment to make transitioning from wearing it to mounting in the car a seamless thing? I like just being able to throw the phone on the magnet but its not perfect lol Had a pothole so big it shook the phone off the magnet BOOM - but perhaps with a solid locking case that wouldn't happen at all (peace of mind)


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

Make one for a Blackberry Passport and I'm in.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Rokform said:


> Hello Uber Drivers!
> 
> At Rokform we make mountable cell phone cases that come with car mounts. We have had a few of our customers who are uber drivers contact us asking if we would make a program where they could make extra income referring our products to customers who they drive. Our cases and mounts are pretty unique and get a lot of riders asking drivers where they got them from.
> 
> ...


Send me some more info.


----------

